# My husband and I



## tortania (Mar 10, 2008)

Here is a pic taken at 3 am, the morning of my husband's brain surgery. He was diagnosed with a slow growing cancer. He really isn't that heavy, he was bloated from his spinal fluid not being able to drain because of the size and location of the tumor. This was almost two years ago. Next month on the twelfth will be his second anniversary of the surgery. There is still no sign of the tumor coming back, although he can no longer drive or work. The portion of the brain that controls the muscles of the eyes and balance was removed, so his eyes bounce (nystagmus) and he walks like a toddler learning all over again. However, he is still the same man mentally. The doctors tried to convince me to put him in a nursing home, but I refused. He was only 36 years old. Now they are surprised at his recovery! Just goes to show you what love can do.


----------



## cvalda (Mar 10, 2008)

Congrats to you and him!!! I admire both of your persistance and patience and strength!


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 10, 2008)

Carolyn, thank you for sharing with us you and your husbands amazing story, it is inspirational and I too admire you both. Congratulations on your upcoming anniversary ( Yeah 2 years cancer free) it is one to celebrate for sure.


----------



## Itort (Mar 10, 2008)

Just shows doctors don't always understand the will of human spirit. God blessed you both with great strength.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow thats great. Im sure that he will have increase in recovery. You are an awesome lady fighting to keep him out of the home. You guys are truly blessed.


----------



## wayne.bob (Mar 10, 2008)

congrats on the upcoming milestone!!!! you two are truly fighters. i hope everything goes well in the years to come.
God Bless you both.

Wayne


----------



## tortania (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you . The power of prayer got us through this. It's really just amazing what the body can do with a little faith, a lot of prayer, and mountains of love. That is what gets us through everyday. And I found myself and what I can do because of this as well. I know God hasn't given me anything I can't handle.


----------



## Coldliz (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm glad he is recovering well. I wish you both well. The power of Love is a wonderful thing!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Congrats to you! My husband also had a surgery where they removed a tumor between his skull and dura (sp?) It is a scary time. He was lucky and it had not penetrated into his brain yet. He didn't really work for about a year but is fine now. I know it is a long road but you guys will do better as every moment passes. Keep strong and love!


----------



## pealow (Mar 11, 2008)

What a beautiful love story!!!! My husband had a non-cancerous brain tumor that caused hydrocephalus and had it successfully removed on January 29. He's doing really well. God Bless you both, I'll remember you guys in my prayers.

Paula


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 11, 2008)

Two years that is great!!! My prayers are with you and your husband.


----------



## tortania (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear your husband is doing well, Paula...and Dee, I am glad for your husband's recovery as well . You really learn to appreciate life, and marriage more when you have to go through this. A kind of test of faith and love for each other. My husband goes in for his yearly MRI next month, so we'll learn if the tumor is still gone. They oncologists told us that if he can make it 5 years without it coming back, they can declare him cured!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Well I will be praying for you. Please keep us updated. We are a big supportive family here!


----------

